
ReasonML evaluation order gotcha - JoelJacobson
https://sketch.sh/s/lZ3c797jCcCVIZBgSLaey5/
======
mseri
js_of_ocaml (and thus sketch) has the same behaviour as both the ocaml
bytecode and native compilers. I think, if anyhing, targeting the behaviour of
the ocaml compiler should be raised as a useful fix for bucklescript

~~~
JoelJacobson
OTOH, since Javascript's order of evaluation is specified to be left-to-right,
it might make more sense to also make Reason behave like Javascript, since the
point of giving Reason a Javascript-like syntax was probably at least partly
to make it easier for Javascript developers to understand the language.

If the semantics would be different for something as fundamental as order of
evaluation, there is a risk Javascript developers will find the language
awkward.

I guess it boils down to whether it's more important to make Reason appeal to
existing Javascript- or OCaml-developers.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8405989/what-is-the-
orde...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8405989/what-is-the-order-of-
evaluation-for-function-arguments-in-javascript)

